# NEM......(Base building?)



## MARKETWAVES (31 July 2005)

DTM  ......   i  have  been  a little  busy  ....  sorry  I  havent  looked  at  the  US  DOLLAR  ALL  WEEK...
    will  be  getting  back  to  you  shortly .....

  I  was  looking  for  some thing  to  enter  into  the  stock  tipping  competition  that  has the  right  foundation  built  in  it...  unfotunately  I  dont  have  acces to  very  much  Australian  stock  data  and charts ..  and  basically     I  dont   really  care  for  stocks and  watch  very  few  of  them because  they  move  4% to  10 %  WHEN  when I'm  right ..  the inrcraments  are  small  it  seems .. I basically  watch  everything  ecxcept  stocks  ,  but  I  do  watch  the       various indexes  .....

  I  am  entering  this  one  in  the  competition  heres  why  ,,,,   it  appears  to  be  building  a  base .....  a  base  of  support ...  always  I  am  looking  for  an  entry  before  a  percieved  break out ....




*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## DTM (31 July 2005)

*Re: NEM......  ( Base  building ? )*

Nice pick.  Look at the price squeeze.  Pressures building with a penant forming and moving averages all squashed in.  Monthly charts show that its already moving up so looks like you picked a good one.  Funny how it tracks the AUD very closely.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (18 September 2005)

*Re: NEM......  ( Base  building ? )*

The  results  are  in  .....

   I enterd  this  in the  stock  tipping  competition  last  month ......

  POWER  of  MULTIPLE  SUPPORT  AND  BASE  BUILDING  AT  WORK ....


----------



## MARKETWAVES (3 October 2005)

*Re: NEM......  ( Base  building ? )*

RESULT PAGE .....


----------

